# What's everyones view on the Divi vacation club?



## rog2867 (Apr 24, 2022)

I have 3 timeshares and a bucket of points, but nothing really ever gets me to Aruba so thinking of adding one in Aruba.  I see a lot for resale online.   What is everyone's thoughts on the program?


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 24, 2022)

Hi @rog2867, do you have RCI Points or II?

I have no experience with the Divi Vacation Club. I believe there are some owners here on TUG that will help answer your questions.

I have Divi accounts through RCI Points. You get priority booking with your Divi RCI account, and there is usually good availability at 12 and 11 months out, but Divi Southwinds in Barbados is typically hard to book at anytime.


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 24, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> Hi @rog2867, do you have RCI Points or II?
> 
> I have no experience with the Divi Vacation Club. I believe there are some owners here on TUG that will help answer your questions.
> 
> I have Divi accounts through RCI Points. You get priority booking with your Divi RCI account, and there is usually good availability at 12 and 11 months out, but Divi Southwinds in Barbados is typically hard to book at anytime.


I can transfer any of weeks into RCI.  Still hard to get anything in aruba.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 24, 2022)

We own a regular Divi RTU week in St. Maarten, which isn’t vacation club or points and  we have declined to join either of those. Our week is in May, which got us a pretty low trade value when we've deposited it into RCI.  What works well for us is trading directly within Divi.  If we book as soon as possible, which is 6 months prior to checkin date, we've been able to easily swap our week for more prime time, like spring break, and have traded into Aruba.  We have always been able to get the week we want.  There is a fee, but we aren't paying RCI fees and our week was pretty cheap when we originally bought.  There are still a few of the RTU weeks around that have the “no use/no pay feature, which allows you to skip paying maintenance fees for the year if you don't use the week.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 24, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> I can transfer any of weeks into RCI.  Still hard to get anything in aruba.



With RCI Weeks/TPU’s it is difficult to find Aruba weeks. With RCI Points, if you book once the booking window opens up, it’s not that hard to find weeks. Holiday weeks can go fast though.

I purchased my RCI Points weeks on Ebay and from Sumday. These are old contracts. You can still find some available. For example, this is what I see available with my resort priority:


*Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix (#8729) 

*Palm Beach, Aruba 
Play Video 
Website





1  Bedroom Full4/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 25-Mar-2023 toSat 01-Apr-2023
76,000 points





Studio Full4/2 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 01-Apr-2023 toSat 08-Apr-2023
57,500 points





1  Bedroom Full4/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 01-Apr-2023 toSat 08-Apr-2023
76,000 points





2 Bedrooms Full8/6 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 01-Apr-2023 toSat 08-Apr-2023
133,500 points






1  Bedroom Full4/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 08-Apr-2023 toSat 15-Apr-2023
76,000 points
Exchange Fee
CONFIRMSAT 08-APR-2023 TO SAT 15-APR-2023
Hold not available Why?





Studio Full4/2 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 15-Apr-2023 toSat 22-Apr-2023
57,500 points





1  Bedroom Full4/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 15-Apr-2023 toSat 22-Apr-2023
76,000 points
Exchange Fee





2 Bedrooms Full8/6 Max Occupancy/Privacy
Sat 15-Apr-2023 toSat 22-Apr-2023
133,500 points







Studio Full4/2 Max Occupancy/PrivacySat 22-Apr-2023 toSat 29-Apr-202357,500 pointsExchange Fee




1  Bedroom Full4/4 Max Occupancy/PrivacySat 22-Apr-2023 toSat 29-Apr-202376,000 pointsExchange Fee




2 Bedrooms Full8/6 Max Occupancy/PrivacySat 22-Apr-2023 toSat 29-Apr-2023133,500 pointsExchange Fee


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 25, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> With RCI Weeks/TPU’s it is difficult to find Aruba weeks. With RCI Points, if you book once the booking window opens up, it’s not that hard to find weeks. Holiday weeks can go fast though.
> 
> I purchased my RCI Points weeks on Ebay and from Sumday. These are old contracts. You can still find some available. For example, this is what I see available with my resort priority:
> 
> ...


not really familiar with how this works.  Can you let me know?  I am a hilton and vistana owner, really have never traded into RCI and have no idea about rci weeks. thanks.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 25, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> not really familiar with how this works.  Can you let me know?  I am a hilton and vistana owner, really have never traded into RCI and have no idea about rci weeks. thanks.



HGV has the RCI Select exchange which gives a head start on Aruba inventory. Have you tried using your HGV points?


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 26, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> HGV has the RCI Select exchange which gives a head start on Aruba inventory. Have you tried using your HGV points?


yes, but we can only go when kids are out of school so its the most popular times, like Christmas, feb, april.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 26, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> not really familiar with how this works.  Can you let me know?  I am a hilton and vistana owner, really have never traded into RCI and have no idea about rci weeks. thanks.



You need to purchase a RTU Divi week enrolled in RCI Points. These contracts occasionally appear on eBay. I believe Divi currently uses II to trade with theirVacation Club, but Club owners would know for certain.


----------



## rboesl (Apr 26, 2022)

We have one of the older contracts with Divi that's prior to Vacation Club. Pay annual maintenance fees. But have never had an issue trading internally to other Divi resorts regardless season or where we want to go. RCI services our vacation requests. 

If we decide we want to stay somewhere else we get 49,500 points for our week 5 studio at Divi Golf & Beach Resort.


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 27, 2022)

RNCollins said:


> You need to purchase a RTU Divi week enrolled in RCI Points. These contracts occasionally appear on eBay. I believe Divi currently uses II to trade with theirVacation Club, but Club owners would know for certain.
> 
> View attachment 53079
> 
> ...


sorry to ask but how do I do this, not familiar with RCI points and how that whole thing works.    I know I deposit into RCI my weeks from Vistana and Hilton to go other places but never heard of RCI points RTU DIVI.   How does that work?  thanks for your assistance by the way.  I see a bunch of RCI points on ebay but nothing for Aruba.  Mostly Florida and they are for like a dollar.  Do you have to buy in the place you want to go or just buy any place and then just use the points to go other places.


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 27, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> HGV has the RCI Select exchange which gives a head start on Aruba inventory. Have you tried using your HGV points?


I have 10000 HGVC points in RCI but when I look for inventory on RCI I can't get anything but 3 days and it won't let me look further out than 3 months.


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 27, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> sorry to ask but how do I do this, not familiar with RCI points and how that whole thing works.    I know I deposit into RCI my weeks from Vistana and Hilton to go other places but never heard of RCI points RTU DIVI.   How does that work?  thanks for your assistance by the way.  I see a bunch of RCI points on ebay but nothing for Aruba.  Mostly Florida and they are for like a dollar.  Do you have to buy in the place you want to go or just buy any place and then just use the points to go other places.



I’m not familiar with RCI Select Exchange that is affiliated with HGVC.

RCI Points is a separate exchange system than the RCI Weeks / TPU exchange system. To get the advanced booking advantage, you would need a unit that is enrolled in RCI Points.






						What is RCI Points?
					

RCI Help




					www.rci.com


----------



## lorenmd (Jun 29, 2022)

rboesl said:


> We have one of the older contracts with Divi that's prior to Vacation Club. Pay annual maintenance fees. But have never had an issue trading internally to other Divi resorts regardless season or where we want to go. RCI services our vacation requests.
> 
> If we decide we want to stay somewhere else we get 49,500 points for our week 5 studio at Divi Golf & Beach Resort.


did you buy from the developer?  if we buy a resale weeks, can we internally exchange with DIVI or will they say no because it's resale?  we love it here ( we are at little bay st martens) and would like to return maybe every other year with family but don't want to pay the high developer purchase price.


----------



## Janann (Jun 29, 2022)

rog2867 said:


> I have 10000 HGVC points in RCI but when I look for inventory on RCI I can't get anything but 3 days and it won't let me look further out than 3 months.



I have HGVC, and at the moment there are a handful of one week, one bedroom stays available.  You said you are looking to fit within the school schedule, so I see:

Divi Dutch Village
Resort 4033
4/23/23 for 7 nights, 1 bedroom

Divi Golf and Beach Resort
Resort 6881
8/20/22 for 7 nights, 1 bedroom
Any check-in day 4/15/23 to 4/28/23 for 7 nights, 1 bedroom

Divi Village
Resort 4988
Any check-in day 4/16/23 to 4/28/23 for 7 nights, 1 bedroom

I'm wondering if there is some sort of issue with the way you are searching, because I usually see at least some availability in Aruba.  We have been there three times on HGVC points with an RCI trade.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 29, 2022)

Haven't been to any but there is a ton of availability in II exchanges.


----------



## lorenmd (Jul 2, 2022)

does anyone know which ones require purchasing the all inclusive package?


----------

